# Afrikaans: hoeksteenonthulling



## mee2118

I'm translating a newspaper article, and having trouble understanding this paragraph:

Omega-boesmankamp is die eerste operasionele basis met sy eie kerkgebou wat uitsluitlik vir godsdienstige doeleindes gebruik gaan word. onder groot interest van talle klein en nog kleiner Boesmantjies, saam met die blanke soldate van Omega, met verteenwoordigers uit die operasionele gebied en uit Pretoria, het die Kapelaan-Generaal, Geni-maj (ds) JA van Zyl, die plegtige geleentheid waargeneem. Die historiese oomblik van die hoeksteenonthulling en die invydingsdiens in die stampvol kerkie, was die antewoord op baje gebede en het die kroon gespan op die maandelange arbeid van menige engineering corps. Sondagoggend se vroeë biduur saam met die eerste nagmaalsdiens in die nuwe kerkie, was ’n belewenis.

could you help me understand the word hoeksteenonthulling?

Thank you,


----------



## jazyk

Based on my Dutch, I think it would be hoeksteen + onthulling, something like quoin uncovering/revelation/showing. I hope it makes some sense.


----------



## mee2118

thanks for your insight jazyk! so, the paragraph is summarizing the dedication service for a new church and how it was offered in remembrance of a chaplain who died?


----------



## jazyk

If I understand it correctly (and there quite a few words unique to Afrikaans I don't know, but could take a guess at in the context), the chaplain will officiate/celebrate/be present at the occasion.


----------



## mee2118

ha! I was way off, thanks for taking a stab at it.


----------



## filoutjie

hoeksteen = corner stone/ foundation stone. Usually there is the "hoeksteenlegging" ceremony (laying of the corner stone) and then later the "hoeksteenonthulling" - unveiling of the corner stone.


----------



## luitzen

Omega bushmen camp is the first operational base with its own church building that will only be used for religious purposes. With big interest from many small and smaller bushmen, together with the white soldiers of Omega, with representation from the operational area and Pretoria, General Chaplain, Geni-maj (genie majoor?) (minister) JA van Zyl, observed the honneurs of the ceremony. The historical moment of the corner stone revelation and the inaugurational service in the overfilled small church building was the answer to many prayers and was the crown on top of the months-long labour of many engineering corps. Sunday morning's early prayer hour put together with the first Lord's supper in the new church was a big event.


----------



## filoutjie

Genl(l not i)-maj. = Generaal-Majoor = Major-General.


----------

